# easy street



## TimeToGLI (Sep 24, 2008)

any one got any info on easy street front struts reliability quality and such the search dosent have much but stuff for sale


----------



## TimeToGLI (Sep 24, 2008)

forgot to mention on a MK4 jetta


----------



## TimeToGLI (Sep 24, 2008)

Nobody has xperiance with these things??


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Their old stuff is outdated. New kits for mkivs will be available in October.


----------



## TimeToGLI (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (fishmando)*

so there no good?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

its not that its no good, there is just so much more out there in that price range now, their new front setup should be nice though, the new mk5 ones look decent from what ive seen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*

They are currently redesigning there MK4 front struts. There is no release date as of right now. They have made huge inprovments in there most resent products.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The kits will be for sale on the 7th of October.
Here are pics of the test car owned by oscar_block:
























They go lower than they are in these pics, so I hear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

No worries guys the new struts are a huge improvement over our previous ones


----------



## TimeToGLI (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

estimated time of arrival i wanna be the first


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (TimeToGLI)*

I have nothing but good things to say about my Airlift setup! I have there lifestyle fronts and they ride awesome. The sleeve bag is great because it acts like a progressive spring rate, and they have adjustable dampening shocks. 
My frame is notched, I just have not had the time to see what I am hitting now. I also plan on running a 225 in the rear to bring it down some.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (oscar_block)*

Your car is looking sick man. I can't wait to see it even lower


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that gti is so on point


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Your car is looking sick man. I can't wait to see it even lower
















Thanks, hopefully in the next few weeks it will be lower.

_Quote, originally posted by *401R32* »_that gti is so on point

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (401R32)*

i had their old struts and there were SOLID quality and lifted like no other, but I wasn't satisfied with the drop so I sold them, new ones look promising if they keep their old quality (im sure they will) and drop way low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (oscar_block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_I have nothing but good things to say about my Airlift setup! I have there *lifestyle fronts *and they ride awesome. The sleeve bag is great because it acts like a progressive spring rate, and they have adjustable dampening shocks. 
My frame is notched, I just have not had the time to see what I am hitting now. I also plan on running a 225 in the rear to bring it down some.

The Lifestyle fronts - are those the struts with or without swaybar attachments?


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (jimntjames)*

on the MK5 the lifestyle kits have the sway bar attachment. The MK4 does not because the swaybar bolts to the control arm


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (oscar_block)*

sleeves on the front eh?
-- ohh fyi nice setup man 










_Modified by 01 at 5:15 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_sleeves on the front eh?
-- ohh fyi nice setup man 


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, Yeah they are sleeve fronts, I was curious at first why they picked them but they ride better than my B+G's and have a ton of lift so I could not be happier with them.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (oscar_block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, Yeah they are sleeve fronts, I was curious at first why they picked them but they ride better than my B+G's and have a ton of lift so I could not be happier with them.


do you know how much they will cost?


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (01)*

They will be $895 for the fronts and $450 for the rears, so I hear.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm REALLY hoping to get this setup







I've been talking with [email protected] A LOT recently (whether he likes it or not) and they have really made huge leaps in improving the soon-to-be-released kits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
You hear me, Jesse?


----------



## shwee (Mar 30, 2008)

As i previously stated, ive owned the front struts twice and the quality was terrible. Im certain their new product will surpass my expectations though now that the vw air scene has taken off.. Jeremy I still havent received a reply.


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

Ill keep these in mind...


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Willdue)*

Expected release is Oct 7th. on the MK4 stuff. We only added to the quality of our new products. Zero noise, good lift for clearing those fuzzy animals that like to sleep in the streets, and going even lower than before. Our upper strut mount design I'm gonna have to say is the bee's knees. It doesn't retain any factory parts. Also no grinding or shaving or whatever it is to get the drop your looking for. Its not needed, its already not there. 9-way way adjustable damping, for that good or give em hell ride. Its up to you. Thats why they are adjustable. 
We have a lot more coming out guys, its only gonna get better from here. Air Lift just got its new cycle of roids goin, so now its time for us to start doin some flexin.
Jesse


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ i needs to see this


----------



## TimeToGLI (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

any pics of the new products?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (TimeToGLI)*

I will get some on here in the next couple of days guys.


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

Im def going to be considering these/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Willdue)*

I added a spy phot on our Twitter.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sleeves in the front eh?
what kind of cruising pressures are you seeing?


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_sleeves in the front eh?
what kind of cruising pressures are you seeing?

I am usually at about 70 to 75 i the front and 40 to 45 in the rear, and I drive fairly low.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oscar_block)*

damn that's a bit high but then again they are sleeves.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_damn that's a bit high but then again they are sleeves. 

Not really. Its all relative to the surface area. (diameter)
A sleeve is the proper bag based on weight and spring rate.
It will give better performance. to bad there taller.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*

Buy sleeves also don't have the rigidity that something like an air house two has. That's why we
don't use sleeves in the front on most cars. The weight of the front when paired with a sleeve requires higher pressures to lift the car. We prefer lower pressures on the air house two. But hey I'm probably wrong.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Depends on what ur lookin for Andrew. Thats why our performance kit runs a sleeve, we have a lower piston design that actually tightens the bag up the lower the car goes. It runs about 10psi higher than our DBL. bellow set-up. The thing about the single or dbl. bellow set-ups they ride great. Nice smooth, low pressure. Makes sense. Thats why we offer two styles. One for the guy that wants to show and enjoy the ride and one for the guy that wants to go through the twisty's.
We've messed with everyones products, tested them all. Thats why we do what we do. Now knowing that all we need to do is go lower to get competitive, it will be done. We have a lot of new stuff coming out soon guys, just pay attention and see how its done.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

interesting.
so you're saying that i should pay attention and see how real professionals do it?








i gave you a call yesterday regarding something - give me a ring when you have a chance.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (UBERGTI21)*

Calling you in a few Andrew. Here are some pics of our new MK4 fronts.
















I'm not saying watch the pro's, I'm saying pay attention for whats to come. We are getting ready to release some new products that should keep this air thing interesting. We will have set-up's to fit most budgets. Kinda like a good, better, bad f-in a$$.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Also there is a ring at the bottom mount that can be removed for another inch of drop.
Andrew, I lost your cell # so I just called the shop and left you a message. Hit me up on my cell, its on my business card.


_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 7:32 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Hey Jesse,
I got something in the mail from you this morning.






















I am looking it all over right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jesse, I'm about to head out for a little bit to ship out some stuff. I'll give you a call after.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Sweet Andrew, talk to you later dude.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Jesse... I need those in my life!
I just want to reiterate how much confidence I have in Air Lift after the hours and hours (and hours







) I've talked with them on the phone... Incredibly knowledgeable, unlimited resources, and the determination to get this perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by SoCalDubber at 10:35 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## TimeToGLI (Sep 24, 2008)

how come there are studs on the top of the mounts ... that mean we have to drill the strut towers


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (TimeToGLI)*

Yes you will have to drill the upper mounts. We send a template with the kits. One advantage of the bolt in style versus using the OEM mounts like others do, is we have what is known as a “dual path” mount. This means that the spring load goes directly into the upper plate and into the chassis and the damper load gets isolated by the upper mount. Quieter and much better for durability than pushing all the spring and damper loads into the OEM mount.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Depends on what ur lookin for Andrew. Thats why our performance kit runs a sleeve, we have a lower piston design that actually tightens the bag up the lower the car goes. It runs about 10psi higher than our DBL. bellow set-up. The thing about the single or dbl. bellow set-ups they ride great. Nice smooth, low pressure. Makes sense. Thats why we offer two styles. One for the guy that wants to show and enjoy the ride and one for the guy that wants to go through the twisty's.


Other than quality, thats the one thing I didn't like about my airlift's... PSI up front was just too low, so it was too soft of a ride, the adjustable dampening helped, but even on full dampening, they were just too soft. If this sleeve setup lets me run more PSI, i'd be all for it.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

when they are fully compressed does the bag roll to the edge of the aluminum mount on the bottom? just curious to see what clearance is like all the way down


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

wonder how much lift these have ..


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

The mkv struts have just about 4 1/4" of travel from my measurements. 
I am not sure on the mkiv stuff... Jesse?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (TimeToGLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

The travel out of the MK4 kit is 4.4 inches of stroke. The psi is higher on these than the bellow set-up. These are built for the performance minded enthusist. Our MK5 with this set-up actually feels like your driving a coil sprung car. I just put 1500 miles on our MK5 driving to the H20 show and back, with multiple 100+mph blast weaving through traffic and it feels great. Again we track test our cars. Show kit or performance.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

100mph blasts and weaving... you were on a closed course, right?


----------



## TimeToGLI (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

so for a MK4 the ride is going to feel like riding in a race car or stock feel with the shocks set to the softest setting?


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: easy street (TimeToGLI)*

pictures of said MKV please


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: easy street (rotorwerks)*


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: easy street (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Well if you call the toll road a closed course I would say yes, Andrew, but after the 11-12 hour drive I was going crazy and just wanted to get home.
I wouldn't say it rides like a stiff race car. It feels nice and tight. Like a good set of coils and dampers. I only had the struts turned up to 5 also. I guess if you cranked them to nine it would be a bit jarring. But its not like rattle your brain can't wait to get home kinda thing.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: easy street (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

It's about effing time, I've been waiting for these to be released!!! Jeremy hit me up!!!!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

These struts don't go low enough on a MKV!
Go Bagyard from the get go if having the sub-frame on the ground is your goal!I made the mistake of buying the airlift struts just to find out MKV's on Fk's with the helpers removed were getting lower than this strut gets...and that's with a coil spring in.I am very disappointed with the Airlift product. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Their product is off my R and will be off my GTI as soon as possible in favor for another set of bagyard shorties.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

No one has the shortened version on yet but once they do, I think some people running air lift will be on the ground.
Proof is in the pudding though.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (fishmando)*

Wow simmer down Mike, we are actually working on a shorty version now. Better price point and better upper mount. What version of our struts are you running? 
We have a lot of new stuff to come, so you might want to keep your "R" open for a tad longer.
Jesse


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Wow simmer down Mike, we are actually working on a shorty version now. Better price point and better upper mount. What version of our struts are you running? 
We have a lot of new stuff to come, so you might want to keep your "R" open for a tad longer.
Jesse

To little to late!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Well suppose thats sad to hear dude, wish I could been there to help guy.
Jesse


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

i will keep an eye out for these
i will eventually be in the market for a set and masontech and bagyard are at the top of my list


----------

